# Since we all spend time here, what do y´all do?



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I´ve ,,met`` a lot of very interesting people via B´fest, esp. here on Bee´s European Delivery site - and I´ve learnt A LOT from them (really! :thumbup.

I´m just a bit curious, what everyone does when they are not visiting here.

I´ll start the ball rolling: I am an industry analyst. Generically, an industry analst would monitor and report on conditions in a particular industry. In my case, it´s IT related and I focus on knowledge sharing and collaboration tools, which itself is a $60 billion industry.

I write a lot (books, large reports, syndicated columns) in my job; we work both with technology vendors and ,,end-user`` organizations. I think our primary role is, in many respects, to get managers to both think about and understand the future (within the confines of what we cover).

An example of what I write about may be found here.

Now, please tell me what YOU do.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

I own a software development consulting business...now expanding to outsourcing. 

335 ED in March? :eeps:


----------



## ploutos (Jun 23, 2005)

I am a techie (software) for 9 years. For last 7 years I am working for various networking companies in silicon valley, developing routers/switches.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Systems Analyst/Engineer. Hoping to ED something again sometime soon...


----------



## ctchrinthry (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm a computer programmer. I work for a university division that conducts various forms of scientific research. ED will be this upcoming summer unless i get really impatient.


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

Firefighter/Paramedic/Small Business Owner


----------



## coppertone (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow alot of computer guys out there.

I have commercial printing company. We do mostly color work such as brochures, catalogs, direct mail, postcards etc.


----------



## ggladden (Jan 11, 2006)

Mechanical engineer for gear manufacturing company.


----------



## mjrunning (Oct 2, 2005)

Develop MFP LaserJet printers for HP


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Write/Manage Software written for Electronic Design Automation. The software is used by chip designers. So I touch all your lives, every time you use something electronic...

If there is someone here who is works in Financial Engineering (Quant stuff), do drop me a line (PM).

Jonathan:
Your link is broken
FILE NOT FOUND: /blogs/ready,-set,-collaborate%21-2.htm


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Correct link (I hope)*

Please try this link - or 
http://www.collaborationloop.com/blogs/ready,-set,-collaborate!-2.htm

Thanks for pointing this out


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

In charge of Advanced Engineering for and part owner of an automotive manufacturing company.


----------



## ddtan (Apr 28, 2006)

Boy, talk about being out of place among all these tech types.
I'm a Pediatrician. 
(Civil Engineering degree in college though)


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

general office help


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

I help nice folks like you indulge themselves in attaining BMW's. 

Part time job: Bimmerfest Professional :bigpimp:


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm an e-commerce business development manager I handled online and traditional marketing, established business systems, administered small networks, built, repaired and maintained client PCs and servers, International Air/Ocean/Trucking Logistics operations and sales manager, purchasing manager, CS manager, Operations manager, small business owner...to keep it short, my co-workers call me "Jack of All Trades" 
So when I'm not on this wonderful forum, I have my hands full with other business ventures


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

I wish I could use my online marketing expertise to help nice folks attain their BMW's 



adrian's bmw said:


> I help nice folks like you indulge themselves in attaining BMW's.
> 
> Part time job: Bimmerfest Professional :bigpimp:


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

I need to get some airbags :rofl:


MrAirbags said:


> general office help


----------



## smokeminside (Aug 5, 2004)

nice thread, Jonathan. I teach high school English.


----------



## sgagnard (Aug 25, 2006)

I was in the computer industry for 10 years until my job was outsourced, went back to college and received my degree in nursing. Thinking about an ED 335i for next year.


----------



## furidoman (Mar 11, 2006)

and insignifigant little me just finished my Master's Degree in Conflict Studies and Human Rights....


----------



## cranker (Jun 13, 2005)

Retired, For Sure


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

Aerospace/Ocean Engineer by education. And civilian Engineer of all-trades for the U.S. Navy by profession - testing performance characteristics of ships and submarines (commercial and navy). Interesting work for sure.


----------



## scott3 (May 30, 2006)

Useless manager :dunno: in software development and integration


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

unemployed student :thumbdwn:


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

It makes sense a lot of hi-tech folks go for a hi-tech cars. Glad to see the diversity however.

I have been in software development for 16yrs. I have worked everywhere from big defense to big pharma and presently I am a software architect for a leading shipping/mailing/logistics firm.


----------



## JoeIrish (Nov 19, 2005)

Good Morning all,

I am a Sr VP and manage a commercial banking office in the Twin Cities.


----------



## M3Dreamer (Dec 11, 2005)

I am pretty new here and anxiously awaiting getting Mrs.M3Dreamer to approve my ED plan! Editorial: Why can't BMW NA let us have a 330iT? No xDrive. Please?

I am a Marketing Manager for a medium-sized privately held biotech company. I have a Ph.D. in Molecular Cell Biology from Washington University in St.Louis (Warsh U, for the locals). After doing research for awhile, I decided to move over to industry and have never looked back.

I am the "bridge" between R&D and the scientists in academia and industry who use our products to develop drugs, cure cancer and perform basic research. I manage new product development as well as marketing of those new products. Similar to the BASF tagline, we don't make the drugs/research, we provide the tools to make it better.

Wish me luck on the whole Mrs.M3Dreamer thing.... the BMWNA thing might take more luck


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

M3Dreamer said:


> I have a Ph.D. in Molecular Cell Biology from Washington University in St.Louis (Warsh U, for the locals).


Seriously? I'm going to look at WashU this winter :thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Good Morning To All,

I am a data analyst/focal for IBM - a little bit of everything is involved...data manipulation...Database integration...front end GUI support...customer SAT.....etc....

Thanks.


----------



## jackie (May 11, 2005)

Elementary school special education teacher (half time these days), and full time wife and mother. Husband's an Apple engineer.


----------



## intelecorp (Jul 9, 2006)

*I was thinking the same thing *



Jspira said:


> I´ve ,,met`` a lot of very interesting people via B´fest, esp. here on Bee´s European Delivery site - and I´ve learnt A LOT from them (really! :thumbup.
> 
> I´m just a bit curious, what everyone does when they are not visiting here.
> 
> ...


Hey Jspira.. I was thinking the same thing.. curious as to what most people do. I myself am in the IT business. We are primarily in the offshoring business and collaboration is a commandment which we must abide by... but of course like other companies.. it doesnt always come together so preety. Would be interested in reading some of your stuff..

As stated above, Im in the IT business. We are also involved in ecommerce deisgn and development. Most of my time is tied to a computer and the internet (collaborating  ) which I love.. sometimes I wish I could break from my internet enabled computer.. which is one of the reasons.. im going ED.. leaving tomm.. cant wait!!!


----------



## intelecorp (Jul 9, 2006)

*Not a bad networking forum!*

Seems like a lot of people in the IT trade. I would be more than happy to participate in a bimmerfest trade forum.. hopefully for everyone's benefits so we cna continue doing EDs!! But seriously.. might not be a bad idea?? Any thoughts?


----------



## coppertone (Jun 5, 2006)

intelecorp said:


> Seems like a lot of people in the IT trade. I would be more than happy to participate in a bimmerfest trade forum.. hopefully for everyone's benefits so we cna continue doing EDs!! But seriously.. might not be a bad idea?? Any thoughts?


Sounds like a good idea to me. I don't have the IT background of alot of you, although many of the computers and machinery I use in the graphics arts industry have likely been influenced by some of you. While I may not be able to help anyone with IT information I certainly can provide useful information and services in the graphic arts and printing arena. I also have a law degree, but decided that the legal profession is not for me.


----------



## take5 (May 16, 2006)

My husband and I collaborate as take5. I am an interior designer and mom, my husband works as a sales and supply chain manager for a large manufacturer and distributor of forest products


----------



## BBBMW (May 1, 2005)

I am a regional sales manager for NEC in Western Canada.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

jackie said:


> Elementary school special education teacher (half time these days), and full time wife and mother. Husband's an Apple engineer.


Cool. I'm a mac guy.

Attorney, doing antitrust work.

jspira--my wife used to do something like your stuff-Knowledge management, at AMS.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> jspira--my wife used to do something like your stuff-Knowledge management, at AMS.


No longer? Knowledge management is part of what we cover - everyone has such a different definition of KM it's hard to know what some people are referring to.

I contribute cover stories to KMWorld 3 or 4 times a year - does she subscribe? If she still is interested in the field, Basex has a free subscription available to Basex:TechWatch, our weekly monitor and digest covering news and innovation in knowledge sharing and collaboration technologies.


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

:angel: :stickpoke










Just meant as a joke J...

I used to work in "KM" too on the product marketing side...but it was such a poorly defined space at the time, everything from web portals, document management, groupware, and anything that used XML (structured) documents in it, was somehow positioning itself as KM... When I saw this Dilbert a while ago, I had a good laugh... thought you'd enjoy this as well.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

*A bit about myself*

I mainly review the European Delivery, 5 series (E60), Ask-a-Dealer, 3 series (E90/92) forums.

In my spare time, I work as an eLearning technology manager for a Fortune 100 financial services company. I develop, deploy, and manage training content and systems for compliance, product, systems and soft skills knowledge.

And, not to go a little more OT, which explains also my forum focus, my wife is a Big 5 management consultant, practicing in CRM (SAP, Oracle, Siebel) strategy, implementation, and support. We also have a 19 month old son, who is trying his best to be a 24 month old. My interests are autos, financial investments, web technology, hiking, travel, parenting and meeting interesting people (pretty much anyone).


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Jspira said:


> No longer? Knowledge management is part of what we cover - everyone has such a different definition of KM it's hard to know what some people are referring to.
> .


She quit to stay home and take care of our baby. It's a pretty broad area. AMS was working on computer systems that would help facilitate knowledge management. I'm sure it's changed a lot since she was doing this stuff 4-5 years ago.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm a retired (Wife calls it unemployed) printing company manager.


----------



## Storm7 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Insurance*

I own a Insurance office. We have a set up in Canada likely somewhat similar to State Farm. I work as an independent contract with Co-operators Insurance. We sell all lines of insurance, car, home, building, group, life and some forms of investments. Have four staff. This is my 37th year in the industry. My son works with me and manages the office. I do mainly life insurance and Segregated Fund investments. Likely a lot of you have been involved with the computers and equipment we use. Nice to hear what everyone does. :thumbup:


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*Investment manager*

I have a small investment advisory firm (My wife is the admin & I do the investing). We manage in excess of $100,000,000 from Williamsburg Virginia. Most clients reside in the SF Bay area.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Small business operator, EE/ECE.
Basically I'm a problem solver, but a horrible speller.
Past lives include systems engineer for Apple & foreign currency trader for a top 5 US bank, not at the same time...


----------



## Shawn_speed (Jul 11, 2006)

I am a Mechanical Engineer by Education but I have worked as a stock broker and financial planner for all of my professional life.


Over the last four years, I have thought myself to become a model engineer. The 40's and 50's were the golden age of machine tools. A lot of GIs started a hobby shop or a small machine shop when they got back from the big war. There was a thriving market in industrial quality accurate machine tools scaled down to serve them.

The advent of user groups, forums and eBay has made the resurrection of those skills and machines possible. My learning process has involved tracking down these old machines, rebuilding them and setting up a functional machine shop in my back yard. 

Shawn
Phoenix


----------



## bobped (Feb 18, 2006)

I am a software development director for the company that brings you products that generate the FICO score, detect fraud patterns in your credit card transaction history, analyze credit applications for loan-worthiness, etc. Pretty cool products, keep life interesting...

Before that I worked for 15 years in the DoD software world, mostly on radars and missile systems. In the 80s I was fortunate enough to work on a couple NASA projects, and those were awsome for a young kid who grew up in the Apollo days. Astronauts are my heroes. Everything I've done since has pretty much paled in comparison. from a personal satisfaction perspective....

Thinking about going back to defense, the US DoD hasn't shown any signs of outsourcing it's software development work to Bangalore...


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Dentist (& weissbiermeister)

ddtan-
I grew up in Bremerton. My father is a Radiologist @ Harrison.


----------



## dfrith (Dec 24, 2004)

*Retired....*

after 37 years with Saint-Gobain as Sales Manager - North American Distribution, The Industrial Ceramics and Plastics Division.

Spend time now playing golf, traveling, doing some volunteer work and planning our next ED.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

This is great everyone - I'm glad I started this thread! Thanks for sharing. Maybe we WILL have a network of some sort.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

I am a manager for planning and strategies at one of the top bank in the country. My wife has a Phd, currently a life-science related expert for DoD.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I work for an extremely top secret US Government agency, and for the last 15 years I have been paid a salary of several hundred million dollars to find out who financed the building of the Pyramids.


.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

sponge_worthy said:


> :angel: :stickpoke
> 
> Just meant as a joke J...
> 
> I used to work in "KM" too on the product marketing side...but it was such a poorly defined space at the time, everything from web portals, document management, groupware, and anything that used XML (structured) documents in it, was somehow positioning itself as KM... When I saw this Dilbert a while ago, I had a good laugh... thought you'd enjoy this as well.


This is GREAT - I have shared it with a bunch of colleagues here at Basex. Thanks E!


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

Jspira said:


> This is GREAT - I have shared it with a bunch of colleagues here at Basex. Thanks E!


Then you might like the Mission Statement Generator too...

http://www.dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/games/career/bin/ms.cgi


----------



## EricG (Jul 30, 2006)

Most days I spend the majority of my time feeding the printer paper, clearing the clogged Xerox machine, rebooting from excessive windows XP crashes, flushing urinals, making fresh pots of coffee, surfing the net and helping brain dead people set their out of office e-mail messages. The remaining 20 or 30 minutes left in the day I guess you can say I'm an Architect. The traditional brick and mortar type, not the hardware/software type.


----------



## Eurobmw06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Full-time Legal drug dealer**********also known as a Pharmacist (hospital). 

Thanks to all you baby-boomers out there for great job security and for paying for my new bimmer, ha ha......


----------



## trick50 (Aug 5, 2006)

I am a Stockbroker/Financial Advisor. I trade primarily individual equities (common stock), however I also do alot of closed-end funds, etf's, SPAC's, bonds, and equity options.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm an EE by formation, but I've been doing Software Development for the last 13 years and counting... I started out doing DOS programming (and even did some card-punching and machine assembly code programming in college). 

Some of the younger software types will probably have no idea what I've just said. :rofl:


----------



## rkhavari (May 2, 2005)

3rd year law student at the University of Tulsa who is lookin' forward to moving back to Dallas to build a practice. Oh, and forgot to mention, I'm ready to GRADUATE!!! :thumbup: 

- Rod


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

adc said:


> I started out doing DOS programming (and even did some card-punching and machine assembly code programming in college).
> 
> Some of the younger software types will probably have no idea what I've just said. :rofl:


I have DOS 2.1 around here somewhere, that is as far as I go back as I go on the PC side.
Before that it was a TRS-80 model III, then a TRS-80 Color Computer with cassette tape drive!









Check out THIS powerhouse!

I did not "convert" to Apple Macintosh until 1989, and at the time it was a very reasonably priced computer on the used market.
My spending money in college came from buying broken Mac 128, 512, & Plus machines off USENET, making board level repairs in my dorm room, and reselling them back onto USENET. Believe it or not, this netted a few hundred a month. Hunger, Boredom, and plenty of Spare Time are the best motivators.

Punchcards were slightly before my time, but not by much.


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

BS/MS in Computer Science... worked in software development and product management for about 10 years. Now I manage R&D for small research oriented firm I'm a partner in...areas of interest are machine learning and artificial intelligence, human control of automation and developing systems for distributed cognition.

And my wife is a Pediatrician...


----------



## will-san (Apr 7, 2005)

I am a Lighting Designer, theme parks mostly, allthough I do some theater and a little bit of high-end residential. I do Stand-up Comedy on the side.


----------



## mog_pj (Mar 31, 2004)

Software Engineer, part-time law student... but wow I can't believe how many of the responses are engineering related! we really do have too much time on our hands :banghead: j/k


----------



## peschwartz61 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm a General Dentist and part-time car nut. I also have a 1999 Mazda Miata which I have upgraded with some performance toys. 

325xi, Deep Metalic Green, Beige leather, Poplar, Step, Prem, Cold Weather, Nav, PDC, Sirius, Xenons, Alarm, Blacklines, Style 161 Wheels for summer.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

mullman said:


> Punchcards were slightly before my time, but not by much.


I remember using them in an intro to programming course circa '73-'74.


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

adc said:


> I'm an EE by formation, but I've been doing Software Development for the last 13 years and counting... I started out doing DOS programming (and even did some card-punching and machine assembly code programming in college).
> 
> Some of the younger software types will probably have no idea what I've just said. :rofl:


Man, I guess when I started I was high-tech. I have a set of (4) 8-inch floppy (150k) that has my very first FORTRAN program for the PDP-11. It was my first progam as a "real" programmer.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

mullman said:


> I have DOS 2.1 around here somewhere, that is as far as I go back as I go on the PC side.
> Before that it was a TRS-80 model III, then a TRS-80 Color Computer with cassette tape drive!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I learned to program on that powerhouse. Except I had the ultra cool 8" disks (was that the model II?).

I too have a EE/ECE background. It kept me busy for 11 years of higher education.


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

jackie said:


> Elementary school special education teacher (half time these days), and full time wife and mother. Husband's an *Apple* engineer.


you are *good* people :thumbup:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Systems Engineer for a Large Aerospace Company.


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

Jspira said:


> I´ve ,,met`` a lot of very interesting people via B´fest, esp. here on Bee´s European Delivery site - and I´ve learnt A LOT from them (really! :thumbup.
> 
> I´m just a bit curious, what everyone does when they are not visiting here.
> 
> ...


:stickpokeBoy, do I feel out of place.:typing: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## richyz (Jul 9, 2005)

Electrical Engineer by training - but not by vocation for many years. I run my own specialized contracting business.


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow! You guys are awesome. I manage a bicycle shop, we are a single store that does a great volume. My wife is a Quality Leader for GE. In other words, I look forward to going to work; she allows me to have a sweet ride! If anybody ever needs any bicycle related advice, let me know.


----------



## Lorch92 (Dec 5, 2004)

Federal prosecutor -- coming up on 20 years now, when did that happen? :dunno:


----------



## Finamir (Apr 29, 2006)

I was an aspiring professional basketball player...but unfortunately, my career was derailed in sixth grade. I now build gigantic buildings around the world and have amassed a portfolio of several million square feet. Prior to that, Strategy Consulting.


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

I smell a sticky for the purposes of networking...
Who know, you can have an 80-year-old moment and tell stories to kids who want to do what you do  :rofl: :lmao:

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

good idea! sticky! Bee, bee!


----------



## fun2drive (Nov 16, 2005)

*Work*

Engineering by degree Air Force Special Operations by vocation.


----------



## govtec (Jul 20, 2005)

just started my accounting career out of college. can not believe the amount of egineers, it and phd in the forum.


----------



## jbblack (May 30, 2006)

Network Engineer


----------



## Adesh (Apr 22, 2006)

Electrical Engineer by degree...currently am the VP of Sales for a small semiconductor company here in Silicon Valley. This basically means that I paid just enough attention in class to get into high-tech sales. 

Sure are a lot of engineering-types on this forum though.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Holy 5-year-old zombie thread resurrection batman!

But since it's been resurrected, I'm a professor and world champion professional curmudgeon. 

Braaaaaains.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

I read through all eight pages and didn't see that many people that I recognized, so it would be interesting to make this current.

Me: Retired for several years now, although I still do some occasional IT consulting. My entire career has been in IT, 22 years with Burroughs/Unisys in various roles from computer operator to IT Manager, and the next five as an IT Manager in a couple of large corporations. I was very fortunate that one of those companies was Qualcomm and that allowed me to retire quite early. I go back to the age of COBOL on punch cards and mainframes that filled rooms.


----------



## tsoc88 (Jun 27, 2007)

Been in the children's toy business for over 30 years. The BMWs are my toys.


----------



## gcreese (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm an IT industry analyst. I write reports recommending which software to buy. Since you never buy the first version of any software, that helps explain why I bought our cars at the end of their model lifecycle.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Somehow we missed this thread the first time around.

I presently work as an MRI research project officer. That means I get to play with a really big magnet. My background is in Electrical and Software Engineering.




Debbie is a professor. Her main research interests are in child development and learning language. She particularly interested in how learning two languages shapes the organization of the brain, and the interaction between social/emotional experience and language development.


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm an attorney. Let the lawyer jokes commence...


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Somehow we missed this thread the first time around.
> 
> I presently work as an MRI research project officer. That means I get to play with a really big magnet. My background is in Electrical and Software Engineering.
> 
> Debbie is a professor. Her main research interests are in child development and learning language. She particularly interested in how learning two languages shapes the organization of the brain, and the interaction between social/emotional experience and language development.


I would be shocked if our wives did not know each other. My wife is a linguist who studies bi-lingual language development and acquisition. Most recently among head-start kids.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

97X said:


> I'm an attorney. Let the lawyer jokes commence...


Since you asked;
Q. What do you call a smiling, sober, courteous person at a bar association convention?
A. The caterer.
:rofl:


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Small Business Owner*

I own and run two businesses:

- a safety & environmental compliance management consultancy, and

- an envrionmental services company specializing in storm water compliance, storm system cleaning, emergency spill response, and industrial cleaning.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Mechanical Design Engineer.


----------



## masti99 (Feb 14, 2011)

Just another IT consultant, currently at FDNY...


----------



## bobamoo (Sep 25, 2010)

Project Leader, soon to be retired (company is closing offices here, taking early retirement and will go back to college).


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

I work as an engineering manager at a large technology company. My background is 50% DoD and 50% telco.


----------



## Donny (Jul 4, 2009)

I am in real estate management. The Mrs. takes care of our ZOO. 100 chickens, 14 pygmy goats, 6 ducks, 5 sheep 2 dogs and 1 wabbit.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

ICU RN, soon to be going back for my CRNA. Then I'll actually get paid for passing gas. :loco:


----------



## ChuckE89 (May 15, 2011)

Drafted in 70 into the Army, retired in 93 (still trying to figure that out), still working for Army in Germany, wife works for the German Ministry of Defense. Working in the IT field, and I miss COBAL and FORTRAN...


----------



## zerbitini (Jan 31, 2010)

SD 335is said:


> I go back to the age of COBOL on punch cards and mainframes that filled rooms.


Then you may recognize what's in the attached photo, that I turned into my business card holder. I've been in the printing/converting business for 30 years, and am COO of the third largest envelope company in the U.S.


----------



## ThoreauHD (Feb 27, 2006)

Linux systems administrator. I can't disclose where or for whom. Sorry.

I like classic cars in general, and the E34 in particular among the BMW models. I hope to one day fall in love with the newer models, but it just ain't happening yet.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

zerbitini said:


> Then you may recognize what's in the attached photo, that I turned into my business card holder. I've been in the printing/converting business for 30 years, and am COO of the third largest envelope company in the U.S.


I don't have any recollection of seeing this before, but I'm guessing that it has something to do with punch cards.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

I'll chip in: 
17 yrs with AT&T Bell Labs; 3 yrs B2 Bomber Radar System Test Mgr.; last 20 yrs, Software Performance Tester Development (Manager w/IBM)*http://www.tickerfactory.com/*


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

ThoreauHD said:


> I can't disclose where or for whom. Sorry.


We miss our e34.

Back when I did software for a large contracting company, I met a few potential customers who had business cards that only had a name, phone number and "US Government"


----------



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

Architect, currently specializing in Hospital design, implementing the Lean Prodction System.


----------



## dubis (Dec 30, 2006)

30 years working in the energy (natural gas and oil) industry. I currently work for an economic consulting firm, where I focus on damages calculations in commercial disputes - mostly on the downstream sector. My first vehicle was a BMW R50.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Retired US Army Colonel. Currently a Senior VP for a firm that does work for numerous federal agencies. Fell in love with German cars while serving in Europe in the late 70s and early 80s. Been driving them ever since.


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## arktctr (Aug 8, 2006)

Architect...love it!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

arktctr said:


> Architect...love it!


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

Exhausted high school social studies teacher. And thankfully on summer break now!


----------



## zerbitini (Jan 31, 2010)

SD 335is said:


> I don't have any recollection of seeing this before, but I'm guessing that it has something to do with punch cards.


Yup... printing plate for IBM punch cards. Amazingly, there were still a few stragglers still using these only a decade ago.


----------



## arktctr (Aug 8, 2006)

MB330 said:


>


Love Seinfeld too! Ha!


----------



## suica (May 15, 2007)

ThoreauHD said:


> Linux systems administrator. I can't disclose where or for whom. Sorry.


Virginia? :rofl:


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

ChuckE89 said:


> Drafted in 70 into the Army, retired in 93 (still trying to figure that out), still working for Army in Germany, wife works for the German Ministry of Defense. Working in the IT field, and I miss COBAL and FORTRAN...


I started out writing assembly language and FORTRAN programs. My 37+ year career as a System Analyst/Programmer/Integration&Test Engineer came crashing to an end when I was laid off last October. I took the generous severance package and thought I would see how I liked retirement. Has been great !! 

I used to enjoy asking the recent college grads if they had any idea what the following was and how/why we used to use it.... Anyone know?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

watever said:


> I used to enjoy asking the recent college grads if they had any idea what the following was and how/why we used to use it.... Anyone know?


Wow! That's a flash from the past! It's a write ring for a computer tape reel, much like the tabs on cassettes and now even on microSD cards. Once the tape was written to the ring was removed before the tape went into the archive. If there was no ring in the tape reel, the tape couldn't be written to.


----------



## 54plus1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Family Practice PA-C for 4 years with a thirst for gadgetry/technology so we'll see what the future holds...


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Engineer by education. Sold my international mfg business 5 years ago and am now doing M&A and Industry Affairs work for the Swedish Co I sold to. I can work from anywhere so I have a lot more time to play with airplanes, cars and motorcycles...and travel for fun instead of work.

Dick


----------



## naamanf (Jan 24, 2011)

Heliwompter Pilot

Air Cav!


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

SD 335is said:


> Wow! That's a flash from the past! It's a write ring for a computer tape reel, much like the tabs on cassettes and now even on microSD cards. Once the tape was written to the ring was removed before the tape went into the archive. If there was no ring in the tape reel, the tape couldn't be written to.


Very good... We found one other use for them very late one night when we were waiting for one of our co-workers to get his code working so we could integrate with the rest of the system before a big system demo. It was after midnight when we started a ring toss game.


----------



## EriKx91 (Apr 28, 2011)

Read through all the pages and good to see pretty much everyone has a good career and happy. 

Hopefully in a couple years I'll be doing the same. For now unemployed 19 year old sophomore in a community college with no what I want to do. Deciding between business management or EE ( electrical engineering). Tough choice though.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

EriKx91 said:


> Read through all the pages and good to see pretty much everyone has a good career and happy.
> 
> Deciding between business management or EE ( electrical engineering). Tough choice though.


Do both - my undergrad mechanical engineering and post grad biz degree have been a solid springboard for many, many interesting ventures and people.


----------



## EriKx91 (Apr 28, 2011)

dkreidel said:


> Do both - my undergrad mechanical engineering and post grad biz degree have been a solid springboard for many, many interesting ventures and people.


Most likely will go tomorrow to create my new schedule to that. That seems like good idea and combo. Thanks for the help. Been so stressed with deciding didn't think of both. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

*Do Both!*



dkreidel said:


> Do both - my undergrad mechanical engineering and post grad biz degree have been a solid springboard for many, many interesting ventures and people.


I would say do both as well. I did EE first then got my business degree. (Do the Engineering first, while the synapses are still firing strong). Makes for an excellent combo, you will always be employed or start your own business.

Good Luck!

Oh yeah and most important of all, be able to always afford a bimmer! :thumbup:


----------

